# Bangs and wavy hair



## AnotherSunnyDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of bangs with wavy hair? Pref not straightened bangs, bangs left wavy. I'm thinking about getting some longish bangs because I need a change. Thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 21, 2008)

You mean like these?


----------



## Roxie (Jul 22, 2008)

On my profile, I have a picture of myself with semi wavy hair and bangs, but my bangs aren't wavy.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 22, 2008)

i have short bangs which kinda stay straight (which is amazing) and i have wavy hair.

i feel it tends to make my wavy hair look better.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 22, 2008)

Adrienne, thanks for the pics. That third one is pretty much what I want to grow my hair out to.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 22, 2008)

I have wavy/curly hair and I like to straighten my bangs - I think it looks good - like Retro Violet mentioned.

Using a round brush on wavy bangs gives you a lot of control.

And you can have the waviness you like.


----------

